# Footy help



## delb t (Mar 23, 2014)

AAAgh- We have gone to pot on a Sunday-I know everyones different... but today for example 7.9 this am
                         3.1 treated
                         3.6 at lunch treated
 knocked 35% off  lunch dose for match this afternoon
on route to match tested 4.4  5 jelly beans/slurps lucocozade sport/tracker bar.......3.4!!!!
Finally more lucozade sport..and played{ did'nt test! fed up]
1- anyone got any ideas ?
2- How about we change the breakfast ratio on a Sunday 1-11 now? 1-15 maybe?
.......are we losing the plot/missing something this is happening often on a Sunday!


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 23, 2014)

delb t said:


> AAAgh- We have gone to pot on a Sunday-I know everyones different... but today for example 7.9 this am
> 3.1 treated
> 3.6 at lunch treated
> knocked 35% off  lunch dose for match this afternoon
> ...



I would go to a temp basal & something sweet before going on pitch. My son plays who isn't diabetic & I know how hard it can be & competitive. Hope you can fix & good luck


----------



## Redkite (Mar 23, 2014)

delb t said:


> AAAgh- We have gone to pot on a Sunday-I know everyones different... but today for example 7.9 this am
> 3.1 treated
> 3.6 at lunch treated
> knocked 35% off  lunch dose for match this afternoon
> ...


If this keeps happening on Sundays, what's going on on Saturdays?  We always find there is a knock-on effect for the next 24 hours if for example he goes for a swim, bike ride or long walk.


----------



## delb t (Mar 24, 2014)

Nope no exercise on a saturday-they went to watch a footy match- did start off low on sat morning- 3.8
                                3.1
                                8.8
                                6.6
                                 12.0


----------



## Copepod (Mar 24, 2014)

Have a look here: http://www.runsweet.com/Football.html Plus look around Runsweet website more generally for principles of sport with diabetes and insulin.


----------

